# Shoulder blades sticking out



## thehogester (Feb 5, 2011)

This isn't anything new, I've had it for years. For whatever reason my shoulder blades stick out.

Now I generally have bad posture. My shoulders slump forward, but i try and correct it best I can.

I didn't know if i should of posted this in the injury forum, but I don't see it as an injury.

Any suggestions on what I can do to help my shoulders stay in correct posture and my shoulder blades not to jolt out?


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2012)

Train your back with rowing exercises to strengthen your traps etc which will help pull your shoulder blades back.

Make an effort to improve your posture and stand properly


----------



## dazc (Oct 4, 2009)

sometimes referred to winged scapular, if its sticking out backwards, and often attributed to weak serratus anterior, but i wouldnt get too bogged down in that.

shoulders slumping forward is a problem, and likely to lead to long term injuries and wear on the shoulders.

things that could need correcting- spasm/tight pec minor and pec major.

things that could need strengthening- rhomboids, middle and lower fibres of traps, serratus anterior.

You need to know firstly that pec minor and pec major are ok, and functioning properly. they may need releasing or stretching, THEN you can move onto strengthening the opposing muscles. do it the other way round and youll just end up even tighter and more injury prone.


----------



## thehogester (Feb 5, 2011)

See my back is one of my strongest days in the gym, but my general posture is still poor.

I hoped it would of helped with it, but it hasn't.

@dazc Chest is the weakest of all my lifts. I've had more luck since switching to dbells, but on bench I got absolutely nowhere for a long time. Could weak pecs be the issue? Or more the tightness?


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

sounds like winged scapula imo. how long has it been like this mate

t-bar rows will help sort this,

mine used to be winged/ can still see it a bit when im at low bf but so much better than it used to be ,

mine was caused by bad posture throught teen years, before starting training then i started training making it worse... causing impingment on my rotator cuff, in turn causing it to tear the tendons.

I dont mean to worry you by this dude, but shoulder injuries are the worst. i think any1 will agree.

Try see a physio dude.

Prevention is the key


----------



## dazc (Oct 4, 2009)

thehogester said:


> See my back is one of my strongest days in the gym, but my general posture is still poor.
> 
> I hoped it would of helped with it, but it hasn't.
> 
> @dazc Chest is the weakest of all my lifts. I've had more luck since switching to dbells, but on bench I got absolutely nowhere for a long time. Could weak pecs be the issue? Or more the tightness?


If the back work isnt specifically targetted at this though, then it will make little difference.

Weak chest could be indicative of a pec minor that is in sub-clinical spasm, and is reciprocally inhibiting pec major. Muscles cane be very weakend in a shorter position, its not possible to make ANY assumptions based on gym performance im afraid.

And like i said in my first post, you need to address any shortened muscles, before attempting to correct the shoulder/scapular position. Thats not up for debate, it is absoloutely the order it needs to be done in other wise you may well make the problem worse.

You will need to see someone to help you sort this out, its not the sort of thing you can just take pot shots at in the gym, its fine people giving you exercises but thats the wrong place to start, and actually as yet, the exercises havent been particularly relevant, no offence to those people posting.

When your ready to start strengthining the muscles to try correct scaupular position, it will be scapular movement that needs to be trained and focused on, not general back development and non specific rowing moves etc etc.


----------



## thehogester (Feb 5, 2011)

monsterballs said:


> sounds like winged scapula imo. how long has it been like this mate
> 
> t-bar rows will help sort this,
> 
> ...


Years mate, as long as I can remember tbh. I mainly notice it cause tshirts hang like tents over them.

I do wide grip cable rows and single arm dbell rows, would t bar be a better option? Touch wood I've had no shoulder injuries so far. I did dislocate my collar bone once upon a time, and now it sticks out a little (never got it looked at) but I doubt thats anything to do with it.

I'm actually working as a physio assistant at a hospital, so i could self refer myself. I've just seen them for my lower back, very handy!

I just don't understand what I can do for my posture, other than holding my shoulders flared up and back all day?


----------



## adii-taff (Jun 22, 2011)

i got shoulder blades stickin out too mate, just down to the fact i aint got much of a back, through out this cycle im doin now i can see they gettin tucked in slowly so just work hard on your back.


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

have you ever heard of 'bowen physio'

Its the correction of the skeleton/muscles i think

it may well be something to do with you colar bone, if you never had it looked at , it could of fused/healed onto something it shouldn't have

look it up and try find one near you .. This was step 1 to sorting my posture out...

Dont flare your sholders up and back man, DOWN and back, i no il sound like your mum here but i no i shud of listened to mine wen she said dont slouch lol. DONT SLOUCH. head up, back streight and both soles of ur feet on the ground when you sit down,

@daz, mine was the other way round , very dominant pectorals/delts... not enough back causing an imbalance pulling my whole skelton forward.

once again mate, dont mean to panic you.


----------



## dazc (Oct 4, 2009)

monsterballs said:


> @daz, mine was the other way round , very dominant pectorals/delts... not enough back causing an imbalance pulling my whole skelton forward.


sure bud, but with the clients i see, pec minor sub-clinical spasm is very common. It may well be the case with the OP, but starting with exercise, without first ruling out the other things is going about it backwards. It could be that exercising the back is the right place to start, but if its not, it could make the problem worse, or add in new ones. The OP has also been doing back work, and his back is stronger, so its very likely that exercising the back ISNT the right place to start.

Hence any dysfunctions need to be removed first, before corrective exercise is undertaken. since its impossible for anyone to say those problems dont exist over the internet, advice has to be to seek help from someone that can!


----------



## thehogester (Feb 5, 2011)

monsterballs said:


> have you ever heard of 'bowen physio'
> 
> Its the correction of the skeleton/muscles i think
> 
> ...


Now it was a few years back, but I'm pretty certain I had this long before the collar bone.

I'm now very aware of my posture, so I'm trying to maintain it best i can. But often I catch myself slouching, cause it just feels like the natural way for me to sit now.

I've never heard of Bowen, but I'll look into it mate.


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

I have this too if I slouch, and a left shoulder/r.cuff niggle. I do try to keep good posture and keep strict form when lifting but I can't do these (in vid) though I do try and do rotator cuff excercises before pressing.






Get to a professional though and let us know the exact outcome :thumb:


----------



## thehogester (Feb 5, 2011)

I'll start by asking somebody at work 2moro. Thanks for all the advice lads!


----------

